# The next big basketball hotspot



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Where will it be? China already has a growing basketball league (filled with 7 footers) but where will the next hotbed of basketball emerge?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I don't believe it will be the UK, sure we have some great talent but as far as hotbed goes we seem to have lost a little of the sparkle the NBA once had. 

American Football on the other hand seems to be rapidly growing and I can see a few English players starting to emerge.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Good call on the UK. They already have some quality players that are willing to play for them.

I'd venture to say Italy will be the next hotspot for talent. They already have a good league and their young talent look very promising at least on the international scale.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

Other than China, I think Brazil has a lot of potential. Its national team has always been solid and with the increase of popularity enjoyed by basketball there, they have managed to produce quality players. The domestic league is still somewhat weak so the majority of good players either play in Europe or in the NBA.

Argentina on the other hand seems to have known a golden genereation with the likes of Ginobili, Nocioni, Scola etc... (who spent years in Europe before joining the NBA) but odly enough their younger players have not had as much success as them.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

I was actually thinking of South America as a region when creating this thread.

I'm still a bit surprised that Africa has never really taken off, basketball-wise.


----------

